# Votre avis, Spotify vs Deezer



## fabremi (2 Juin 2013)

Bonjour à tous, je me tâte à franchir le pas sur le streaming, je souhaiterais avoir votre avis, vos préférence sur spotify et deezer en premium. 

Pourquoi vous avez choisis l'un et pas l'autre ? Quel avantage a l'un ou l'autre ? Ou alors est il mieux d'avoir iTunes Match ?

Merci pour vos réponses et de m'éclairer car je suis un peu perdu


----------



## Tuncurry (10 Juin 2013)

Qobuz c'est très très bien et le service s'enrichit au fil du temps. Je trouve Deezer et Spotify assez semblables sur le fond. Si tu cherches un maximum de compatibilté (déclinaison du service sur Smart TV ou en OTT par exemple), alors Deezer est recommandé. Pour la qualité de son, franchement, je trouve que ca se vaut mais j'ai pas fait de mesures techniques poussées. Concernant le catalogue, petit plus pour Spotify en ce qui concerne l'indie, rock alternatif et le folk actuel si c'est le style musical que tu aimes, sinon c'est identique.
iTuneMatch n'a rien à voir. Je trouve ca d'ailleurs pas très efficace...


----------



## pulsar67 (10 Juin 2013)

J'ai testé deezer et spotify en essai et j'ai pris spotify en premiun pour son application dédiée.

Apres, j'aurais tendance à dire allez chez Deezer car c'est francais.
Pour la qualité du son, il y en a surement une mais je ne la remarque pas.
Pour le catalogue, c'est plus ou moins pareil


----------



## Tuncurry (21 Juin 2013)

pulsar67 a dit:


> Apres, j'aurais tendance à dire allez chez Deezer car c'est francais.



Ouais, achetons français !


----------



## Gwen (21 Juin 2013)

Dans ce cas, il ne faut pas écouter de musique anglo-saxonne non plus


----------



## Alino06 (21 Juin 2013)

Je suis abonné de facto à Deezer avec mon abonnement Orange et malgré tout je préfère Spotify.
L'app. est plus sympa, il y a aussi une app. sur Mac (et ça m'énerve de devoir passer par le navigateur) qui est plus ergonomique que le site de Deezer.

Bref Spotify.
Sinon ce que je fais maintenant quand j'écoute un titre qui me plait sur Spotify, je l'achète sur iTunes et ça le balance automatiquement sur iTunes Match et ça fonctionne très bien


----------



## munkyno (20 Juillet 2013)

J'ai testé les deux, en version payante. Mais j'ai fini par garder Spotify. J'y trouve plus facilement les artistes que j'écoute que sur Deezer qui a moins de choix concernant les petits artistes "underground".


----------



## pokpok33 (20 Juillet 2013)

Spotify (version gratuit) sur mac l'appli est sympa et ya plus la limite des 5 écoutes par titre.Itunes match j'y pense sérieusement pour blanchir mes mp3 mais c'est un prélèvement CB. 
Si demain c'est de l'achat in app sur mon compte itunes je clique direct.


----------



## Garbi64 (20 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour, 
Personnellement j'utilise Deezer car il est inclut dans l'abonnement internet avec la Livebox Orange . 
Voilà


----------



## VirgilP (20 Juillet 2013)

J'ai testé les deux pendant plus d'un an et je trouve que Spotify est mieux sur toute la ligne. T'as le choix entre la version web ou le logiciel, bien plus pratique et facile à utiliser, app iPhone plus simple, meilleur qualité audio, catalogue à peine plus complet il me semble.

Un petit plus aussi pour Spotify, tu peux ajouter des morceaux que tu as déjà dans iTunes et syncro ton iPhone depuis le soft de Spotify, c'est pas grand chose mais ça peut faire la dif' !
Après c'est sûrement une habitude forcément, mais, Spotify > Deezer quand même 

iTunes Match c'est pas top, car c'est à toi de faire ta bibliothèque en achetant les morceaux sur iTunes donc pas rentable comparé à l'offre de Spotify. 
Et quand un album te plait vraiment et que tu le veux en super qualité Qobuz c'est le top avec la qualité "Studio Master" mais sinon l'offre streaming et pas terrible en raison du petit catalogue disponible actuellement.


----------



## Baloos (20 Juillet 2013)

Deezer et spotify n'étant plus du tout ce qu'ils étaient, je suis passé sur grooveshark: plus d'artistes, plus d'albums par artiste, qualité meilleure et gratuit sans limites d'aucune sorte ;-)))


----------



## netgui (20 Juillet 2013)

Gros consommateur de Spotify, et parfois de Deezer à l'occasion, je préfère nettement Spotify pour son client mac dédié rapide et ergonomique. Utiliser Deezer dans un navigateur me saoule un peu bien que je ne saurais pas dire objectivement pourquoi  (plus lent ? Ca bouffe un onglet...). Dans les 2 cas, ce qui me désespère c'est de ne pas trouver de grands classique du genre ACDC :-( Cependant je dois avouer que j'ai toujours un petit pincement au coeur de me dire que je ne consomme pas français.. mais ça passe vite.


----------



## pomme85 (20 Juillet 2013)

J'ai été sur Spotify pendant quelques temps que j'ai préféré à Deezer. Mais depuis plus d'un an j'utilise Rdio et j'adore. Certes, je ne trouve pas tout ce que je veux en comparant à Spotify mais je trouve le service plus agréable à utiliser notamment la Collection qui te permet d'avoir tous tes albums triés par artiste... quand même plus pratique que les playlists Spotify !

Je ne sais pas si c'est dispo aussi sur Spotify et Deezer (je ne pense pas) mais j'apprécie aussi la fonction "remote control" qui permet d'écouter la musique sur l'app de mon Mac tout en contrôlant la lecture depuis l'app iPhone ou vice versa.


----------



## Mageekmomo (21 Juillet 2013)

Spotify est présent en natif sur tous les devices et dans le navigateur. Deezer n'a pas d'application desktop, et c'est dommage car c'est le plus performant des supports de Spotify car en P2P. Et pour le réglage de qualité, Spotify est plus souple.

En terme d'interface et de service, je trouve Spotify plus sympa, et je trouve leur vision du streaming de musique plus inspirée que celle de Deezer, qui est selon moi plus cheap. Même prix mais deux positionnements différents, et le but de Spotify de devenir l'OS de la musique me séduit davantage.


----------



## frolick10 (21 Juillet 2013)

J'utilise Deezer par défaut avec un abonnement Orange. 

Cela permet un avantage certain : L'utilisation illimitée en 3G sur le smartphone, donc non décomptée du forfait DATA.

Reste un point noir : Une musique peut disparaitre du jour au lendemain . Mes listes de lecture se retrouvent ainsi avec des morceaux "grisés" impossible à lire... 

Est-ce la même chose sur Spotify ?!


----------



## The3DCie (21 Juillet 2013)

frolick10 a dit:


> Reste un point noir : Une musique peut disparaitre du jour au lendemain . Mes listes de lecture se retrouvent ainsi avec des morceaux "grisés" impossible à lire...
> 
> Est-ce la même chose sur Spotify ?!


Oui, malheureusement.  

Raison principale pour laquelle je n'utilise plus ces services de streaming, vraiment bien par ailleurs pour l'aspect découverte "sans risque" d'artistes connexes à nos artistes préférés, mais les changements (de licences, apparemment ?) fréquents empêchant d'écouter du jour au lendemain des morceaux ou albums qu'on avait apprécié m'horripilent personnellement.


Ça, couplé aux albums de temps en temps incomplets (là aussi pour des problèmes de licence semble-t-il...) et au fait de ne pas posséder sa musique (ce qui veut dire abonnement _ad vitam aeternam..._ ) m'a poussé à reconsidérer l'usage de ces services.




Voilà pour mon retour perso.  
@+,
Laurent aka Tartiflette


----------



## hautelfe (21 Juillet 2013)

J'utilise Deezer, personnellement.
Mais pas en streaming, en téléchargement.
Du coup, j'ai bien du 320kbps, même si il y a beaucoup de 256kbps.

J'utilise Deezer parce que j'ai un forfait orange. Deezer devient donc plus intéressant.


----------



## frolick10 (21 Juillet 2013)

The3DCie a dit:


> Oui, malheureusement.
> 
> Raison principale pour laquelle je n'utilise plus ces services de streaming, vraiment bien par ailleurs pour l'aspect découverte "sans risque" d'artistes connexes à nos artistes préférés, mais les changements (de licences, apparemment ?) fréquents empêchant d'écouter du jour au lendemain des morceaux ou albums qu'on avait apprécié m'horripilent personnellement.



Ok, pas de regret pour Spotify du coup 

Je compte faire un tour du coté d itunes match... On verra à l'usage...


----------



## steinway (21 Juillet 2013)

fabremi a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, je me tâte à franchir le pas sur le streaming, je souhaiterais avoir votre avis, vos préférence sur spotify et deezer en premium.
> 
> Pourquoi vous avez choisis l'un et pas l'autre ? Quel avantage a l'un ou l'autre ? Ou alors est il mieux d'avoir iTunes Match ?
> 
> Merci pour vos réponses et de m'éclairer car je suis un peu perdu



Bonjour,

Pour ma part, j'ai pris qobuz sans hésiter. La première raison est la qualité des fichiers musicaux ; studio master si on les achète mais surtout streaming en Flac 16 / 44.1 sur mac ou sur PC et dans quelques jours sur iOS (l'app est en beta test actuellement.)

La seconde est que l'offre en terme de musique classique est sans égale, avec notamment la quasi-totalité du catalogue universal (DG / Decca etc...) et tout cela pour 290 euros / an. Ce qui représentait il y a encore pas trop longtemps le prix d'un disque DG / mois...


----------



## ZANTAR2054 (22 Juillet 2013)

Sur spotify iPhone/iPad, la modification de playliste est nulle.Tu dois
1- remonter en haut de ta playlist
2-appuyer sur le boutn modifier
3- retrouver le morceau que tu voulais supprimer...


Sur Deezer, tu swipes (glissement de doigt à droite) et tu supprimes


Ergonomiquement, Deezer est mieux


----------



## esquisse1 (1 Août 2013)

j'ai essayé les 2. Spotify me saoule avec ses pubs audios (que l'on peut virer) et les pubs visuelles qui foutent le bordel dans la mise en page (et là, j'ai pas trouvé pour virer tout ça...)
Deezer + ad block : je suis tranquille et pas emmerdé par toute cette pollution audio & visuelle.
Je ne parle pas des catalogues qui, pour ce qui m'interesse(jazz), sont kif kif:  mêmes absences  ...
La palme à Deezer, qui classe Balavoine dans le jazz :mouais:
Bon, Deezer pour moi 
(Qobuz à 30/mois , c'est bien mais c'est too much)


----------



## thierrysceaux (6 Janvier 2014)

plus simple, plus ergonomique


----------

